

National Velocity Note System - fumar
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/23/2959214/dnp-verge-at-work-nv

======
mdonahoe
s/National/Notational

Notational Velocity is awesome. I will check out the SimpleNote integration,
but even stand alone it is a superb experience. I wish searching my gmail was
this fast.

